

Sarah Lacy, SXSW, And The Art Of The Interview - socalsamba
http://howtosplitanatom.com/news/sarah-lacy-sxsw-and-storms-in-teacups/

======
iamwil
Blah, this is no news. This isn't TMZ for hackers. Her interview doesn't
change the industry, and it's not interesting technically.

